

Zab Protocol available for Riak - btilly
http://nosql.mypopescu.com/post/4633402570/riak-zab-zookeepers-zab-protocol-for-riak

======
evangineer
tl:dr

riak_zab brings a new set of stronger consistency options to Riak by
implementing the protocol used by Zookeeper. It's promising alpha level code
that might eventually be integrated into the Riak codebase.

